# We the Public Hunting Idiots...(Enough Chapter III)



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Who are we the "Public Hunting Idiots" you ask?

We are those that have been forced off our local hunting grounds by housing developments and shopping malls.

We are those that can't afford to join the rich in large track purchases of hunting leases and hang no trespassing signs every 100 feet on a Pumpkin farm.

We are those that in the spring hook up our 10 year old bass boats to our 15 year old trucks. Not the ones that put our $2,000.00 kayaks on top of our newly leased Land Rovers.

We are those that shop for our wife's underwear at Walmart not Victorias Secret.

We are those that just finished a few Busch and Busch lights while eating fish and french fries at our local VFW. Not the ones that sipped Dos Equis and Margaritas while eating surf and turf at the local Red Lobster.

Our radios are playing Lynyrd Skynyrd not Lady GAGGA.

Our kids go to the local public school not the high end private school UPTOWN.

OH there's more to us than just this... keep following and someone will come along with more.

By the way, you want to know where we are from?

Well let me tell ya!!!

Were from where Monkey's Fly out your butt and you can always pee upstream of a bunch of kayakers.

Yep that's us "THE IDIOTS THAT HUNT OHIO'S PUBLIC LANDS"!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Dude, Give it a Rest already!


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

If you don't like hunting public lands spend some time seeking out private. We have all lost access to private land at some point, you just have to keep knocking on doors. Not every tract of land or fram is leased or will not allow hunting. 

Don't be jealous of guys that have done their homework or maybe have been more fortunate in life. You seemed pissed in life because you have an old truck, drink cheap beer, eat crappy fish at a vfw, and worst of all buy underwear for your wife at Walmart. My wife doesn't nor would she wear underwear from Walmart and I would want her to. 

My kids go to public school, only it is the best public school system around because I have been fortunate enough, plus it took a ton of hard work, to live in a very good area of my town. By the way red lobster, Lynyrd skynyrd and lady gaga suck. You sound like the typical guy that that comes up short in life and want to blame us more fortunate people for it. Piss upstream of me all you want, because guys like me have already **** upstream of guys like you. 

All you other "public land hunting idiots" please let me know where you live so I can stay away because if you are anything like this guy you are all a little unstable. 

Next time you post, may want to have a few less Busch lights with that fish from your local vfw chapter. Tool.........


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not Happening!!

Take all of your passion and direct it in a positive manner towards those that might listen to you and have the power to make change.

I strongly encourage you to spend as many hours as you can reading every bit of information on the ODNR website concerning the deer management programs and history so as to be as factually informed as you can be when you make you plea to the proper people

Intensity needs to be turned way back on the dial here please!!!!!!

Thank you


----------

